# kitten diarrhea - advice needed



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello 

My female kitten has diarrhea. In fact they both had itbut the male's stools are back to normal now. The little girl's aren't. 

She's been to the vet and been checked over and appears otherwise healthy - no signs of ill health (apart from that!). I took a stool sample which was tested for parasites/infection etc and it came back clear. 

They've not had any change of food, or treats and the litter is the same as they've always had. There's been no other changes in their routine or anything like that. The ONLY thing that may have affected them was that we had roofers here this week making a fair bit of noise (on the roof - obviously). They weren't inside the house but obviously the kittens knew they were there. I guess this could have caused a bit of stress and caused this perhaps?

Anyway I just wanted to know if there was anything I can do to help her? Is there anything I can add to what she is eating that might help?

She's drinking water and isn't dehydrated. She's also eating normally, but her bum does look a little sore (understandably) and also because it's so messy she is stepping in it in the litter tray and walking it all over the house! When I'm there I clean the tray immediately but sometimes I miss it and she steps in it before I can get her out. 

Any tips/advice would be gratefully received
thanks
Nancy


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If the vet can find nothing wrong with the kitten then give her bland food for a few days(boiled chicken/fish) get some Pro-Kolin paste(vet or online) and make sure she gets no milk at all and hopefully it will clear up.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

12 hours with no food to give her giblets a rest, 
then rice and chicken in tiny amounts often.

the prokolin in a tube is great stuff, kaolin to soothe everything and probiotics to help get the belly balance back.

our local lloyds chemist had it on the shelves too.


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

we dont recommend starving kittens anymore so just bland food chick/rice or white fish and rice and the prokolin is good also canikur granules are great as well....my monsters lick these up like a treat!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Frogmad said:


> we dont recommend starving kittens anymore so just bland food chick/rice or white fish and rice and the prokolin is good also canikur granules are great as well....my monsters lick these up like a treat!!!


 
Our vets dont recommend starving kittens anymore which is why I never mentioned it. Have you ever heard of Peridale granules, are they similar to Canikur ones??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Our vets dont recommend starving kittens anymore which is why I never mentioned it. Have you ever heard of Peridale granules, are they similar to Canikur ones??


 Ive just googled Canikur granules and it says they have now been discontinued


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

how old is she?

another thing i`ve noticed with mine is they go a little loose when they start coming into call.

could that be the reason?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> how old is she?
> 
> another thing i`ve noticed with mine is they go a little loose when they start coming into call.
> 
> could that be the reason?


 

Ooooh nice, a treading, squawking cat with the squits:lol2:


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone - I'm going to try to get some of that Pro-Kolin paste online (it's a bit pricey at the vets) and will have a go with chicken and fish.

Can anyone recommend a good place online to buy the pro-kolin from?

She's now 23 and a half weeks old. She hasn't started calling yet but i guess that doesn't mean she's not starting to come into season perhaps? (I don't know much about cats coming into season!). She's being spayed on Thursday so I guess if it is that then that will sort it out?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would be a bit hesitant about putting my cat in for spaying if she has diarrhoea that you haven't been able to sort out. Diarrhoea is also a sign of stress and it can weaken the system, so putting her through a GA while that is still going on could stress her even more and if she's carrying any viruses of any kind that could cause them to reactivate and cause more problems.

If she was my cat (and anyone feel free to disagree here) I would be waiting until the diarrhoea was sorted before I did anything with her that could cause her any stress.


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

feorag said:


> I would be a bit hesitant about putting my cat in for spaying if she has diarrhoea that you haven't been able to sort out. Diarrhoea is also a sign of stress and it can weaken the system, so putting her through a GA while that is still going on could stress her even more and if she's carrying any viruses of any kind that could cause them to reactivate and cause more problems.
> 
> If she was my cat (and anyone feel free to disagree here) I would be waiting until the diarrhoea was sorted before I did anything with her that could cause her any stress.



I agree with you. I'm going on the advice of the vet - clearly I don't want to stress her out. The vet's advice was to wait until Wednesday and see how she is - obviously if she's still ill then we won't do it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's great! :2thumb:

If there's any inkling of even a soft stool, I wouldn't do it - I'd wait!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> That's great! :2thumb:
> 
> If there's any inkling of even a soft stool, I wouldn't do it - I'd wait!


 

Me too:2thumb:

You can but Pro Kolin here http://www.petmeds.co.uk/p-405-protexin-pro-kolin-paste.aspx


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Me too:2thumb:
> 
> You can but Pro Kolin here Protexin Pro-Kolin Paste - CATS_Digestion pet healthcare



Thanks! 

I'll phone the vet again tomorrow and give him an update and we'll just take it day by day :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ooooh nice, a treading, squawking cat with the squits:lol2:


`tis lovely trying to get said kitten`s rear end under the tap :whistling2:

at 23 weeks old it could be her hormones kicking in, i prefer mine to get the chop at 5 months so you dont get any of this naughtyness.

are her third eyelids up at all?

think i`d postpone her spey for a week or two to be on the safe side, the prokolin is great stuff, just whatever you do, dont have her put on antibiotics, it`ll just kill all her good belly-bacteria off as well as the good and can make things horribly worse.

has she been panacur`ed lately too?


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> `tis lovely trying to get said kitten`s rear end under the tap :whistling2:
> 
> at 23 weeks old it could be her hormones kicking in, i prefer mine to get the chop at 5 months so you dont get any of this naughtyness.
> 
> ...


I took her with her brother to be neutered 4 weeks ago but the vet said she was too small (she was quite small compared to him) so advised me to wait a month - otherwise she would already have been "done" 

Her third eyelids aren't up at all, she's not looking pale (checked her gums) and she's eating etc.

They both had a dose of Advocate (sp?) 3 weeks ago so are due another one at the end of this week. As they're not going outside yet the vet said that would suffice for the time being as it treats fleas and worms. Is that right?


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Well i just took Maisy to the vet's again.
He took her temperature, checked her over, weighed her etc. She seems perfectly healthy - gaining weight as she should for a kitten her age (so the upset tummy hasn't affected that), no temperature etc.

He's given me some Pro-kolin (I have ordered some online which was cheaper but as it hasn't arrived I thought best to get a small tube to start now) and he's happy for her to be spayed, assuming she doesn't get any worse. He thinks it may just be a stress reaction. I've moved the op to Friday now though to give her as much time as possible and of course I'll keep a close eye on her. I'm not that comfortable going ahead with it if she doesn't improve to be honest so I think I'll just watch it day by day and make the decision nearer the time. Fingers crossed her tummy clears up soon


----------

